# help!!!!!



## tigdra (Jun 15, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could help me with a few techniques, or if you know anyone that would know these techniques. It would be great to find someone that I could get in contact to ask a few questions regarding, specifically, these techniques but to confirm other techniques and there applications which I have in my notes.

Shooting wind
Rolling falcon
Blind eagle
Twin viper
Reversing dragon
Whipping sleeves
Crossing covers
Striking elbows
Thrusting elbow
Springing panther
Advancing wasp
Black kimono
Rolling tiger #1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
Illusive tiger
Reversing broom 
Sweeping tail 
Ascending the temple
Approaching staff
Tibetan tiger
Black hand set

These are all techniques for 3 or 4 maybe 5 degree black belt (depending on your school technique lineup)


----------



## Carol (Jun 15, 2006)

That's a lot of material.

There are probably several people that can answer questions...but...the questions need to be asked first.

You coulask a specific question, and go from there.

Alternatively, there are a couple of threads here that have been started by a person naming a technique and then posting what they do for it...then inviting others to comment.

Where do think you'd like to start?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 15, 2006)

Which kenpo is this from?  It doesn't look familiar in the Tracys curriculum...


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 15, 2006)

Have not seen these techniques in any of the Kenpo or Kempo research I have completed.  

You have my curiousity.

Please share the style/teacher.

Thanks.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope ... Not Tracy's, but gives me some cool ideas for new technique names.  %-}


----------



## tigdra (Jun 16, 2006)

my instructor received black belts and studied with parker, tracy and chow. Most of our techniques are similar to tracy techniques but there is a huge split when we get to black belt, our 1st and some of 2nd black techniques are found in the tracy system but 3rd and 4th have very litte of tracy known techniques. I hope to find someone that can maybe verify these techniques and maybe lend a hand in clearing up a few problems that my school is having in regards to these techniques.

I will be happy to explain the situation privately.

thank you


----------



## MJS (Jun 16, 2006)

Its possible your instructor made some slight variations to the techniques and added a name change to them.  There are many techs. in the Parker and Tracy that are similar but have a different name.  

Perhaps if you described a few of the techniques, it would give us a better idea as to what system they're from.

Mike


----------

